# Matilda Pictures



## Matildasmommy (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is some pictures of my 10 month English Bulldog. Enjoy!!!


305152_2189663974269_1027179056_32479847_1714178408_n by britajsmommy2, on Flickr

IMAG0066 by britajsmommy2, on Flickr

IMAG0320 by britajsmommy2, on Flickr

IMAG0172_2 by britajsmommy2, on Flickr


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC!!! Your puppy is super cute :thumb:


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

OMG-I LOVE her!!!!
I always wanted an English Bulldog...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She is a super cute bulldog! It's so nice to see bulldogs that are all fit and in shape like she is!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

She's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Matildasmommy (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! She is a very active 10 month old!! My son is 3 so they are always playing.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

She is adorable! I'm another who has always wanted an English Bulldog!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is beautiful! It is nice to see a Bulldog who isn't overweight.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------

